# At my wits end....



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

There are some things you can do to help dogs with separation anxiety. If it's an option for you, it would be worth having a behaviorist come out and meet with you for a couple of sessions. It usually runs between $85-$100/hour. If that's not an option, there are lots of resources on youtube. He's also in the terrible teenager stage. Hang in there.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

How much exercise does he get? It sounds like he has a lot of pent up energy and he is looking for outlets - like chewing a couch. Do you have parks nearby? Or a place for him to swim? I would play ball with him - give him a chance to run hard at least twice a day, for at least 30-60 minutes each time. Or play with other dogs (wrestling is great physical and mental exercise). Or do a longer walk with some training at the same time (stop and practice sit/stay, for example). 

Also - try spraying bitter apple or Bitter Yuck (if he likes the apple) on the couch or whatever he is chewing, and re-direct him to a good chew - an antler or a Nylabone or something. 

My last girl was prone to ear infections - try to clean his ears often. Hot spots - make sure he is never left damp in humid conditions (ie. dry him off well after swimming). Neither is fail safe, but they help.

If he is too stressed in a kennel, can he be home boarded with a friend or a professional dog sitter? Can someone come stay at your home with him? 

Just some thoughts on how to make things better. I hope it helps.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rileysmomma*

Rileysmomma

I agree with Sweet Girl and was wondering about how much exercise he gets.
He sounds like a normal nine month old puppy into mischief. I would definitely crate him with out of the house. Puppies are a lot of work, but it doesn't last forever. Sorry about his digestive issues, and hots spots, but hopefully he will be better soon.

I also think asking your vet for a recommendation of a pet sitter is a great idea. This should be someone who has references and can come sit with him in your home, or her home, and would be a better option than a boarding kennel.


----------



## Rileysmomma (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks all. He really isn't having separation anxiety. He does very well when left alone in his crate...actually just ambles on in when you're getting ready to leave, and lies down. That's fine.
And he loves being boarded and puppy day care, but all that excitement makes his system go wonky...and he gets nasty diarrhea. The vet feels that he was in a run down state, due to the 'away from home' excitement/stress and that is why he got the bacterial crap he got over the 4th! He was boarded for 5 days...he loved it, never stopped playing evidently. But, too much fun I guess.
He has been swimming just the one time, and that was about 2 months ago. The vet seems to think the ear infection and hot spots are allergic reactions...just don't know what it is that's causing it. So have to wash his feet when we come in from walks since who knows what people have on their lawns.
We can't afford the $80+ a day for someone to sleep over and be with him when we travel. My daughter used to be able to stay with our dogs but she is a 45 min ride away now, and it just isn't feasible with her job being so far from us.
He does need more exercise....but here's a very un-golden thing...he doesn't like chasing tennis balls! So, I put him on his leash, and run with him in the backyard. After 5 mins of that, he just wants to lie down...needs to build up his stamina I guess.
Ah well...thanks for the advice everyone..it helps to know that others out there have had similar issues. Sadly, my husband is rethinking the soundness of the decision to get another dog. He was the one who really wanted another pup....I was against it. I fully realized what life would be. However, my poor husband is feeling pretty negative about poor Riley at the moment. Just don't want to make a decision that he will regret down the road. Besides...that beautiful little face!! I would so miss that face, and those golden hugs!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pet Sitter*

The pet sitter I found through my hairdresser only charges $45 a day for two dogs! She takes them to her home, and also does greyhound rescue. Ask around and look on internet-make sure they have references and you just might find someone. Do you have any neighbors that love animals, that might be willing to watch him and make a little money. I pet sit for my neighbors when asked.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

He sounds like a teenager who needs more exercise like others have said. The teen stage is where a lot of people question their decision in getting the dog and many dogs are given up at this stage. BUT it's only a phase. It will not be like this forever, trust me! Just hang in there.  Maybe when you board him don't let him play with other dogs while he's there to reduce his stress. The boarding facility can usually give your dog walks and individual play time. The diarrhea sounds like it's from stress/anxiety so avoiding stressful situations would be a good idea for now. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please don't give him up! 8 months to about 18 months is the WORST teenage brat stage they go through. And it is exactly that age bracket that is the most turned over to rescues, because people don't want to deal with the behavior. You can get through this, just keep working with him. Join another training class and keep his mind active. Have a trainer come to your house and give you things to work on with him there. In a short amount of time he will start to be better behaved, and think of how upset you would be if you missed a lifetime with him over just a few months of brattiness. 

Don't give up, it will pass, and the more you work with him now on training the more bonded you will be with him, and the more he will listen to you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh!! Don't give up yet!! This is definitely the toughest time. They are full of energy and can have bratty moments - it's the terrible twos of puppyhood. It WILL get better. Their little systems start to get stronger, too, and they are better able to fight off tummy upsets and such. Helping him to burn off more energy will also help.

Here's another tip: you can probably get him to like playing ball. Lots of puppies don't take to it right away, and even Shala didn't really start to love playing ball til she was almost a year old. But we tossed the ball a few times every day. You can also make the ball seem more exciting - hold it and sort of jump around. "Want the ball? Want the ball??" Pretend to throw, get him really excited, and THEN throw it. When he gets it, throw a huge party and call him back, and have a treat for him when he comes back with it.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sweet Girl I'm with you all the way!!! This is a tough age......don't give up. Murphy was a holy terror, now at 2 1/2 he's the perfect dog.
Regarding ear infections....try a grain free food.
Good Luck!!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Hang in there! My previous dog was like that. I kept him until he died at 13 years of age. You can do this! There should be a way to board him without his getting diarrhea. You can arrange playdates with people who have dogs, so he is playing with fewer dogs. 9 months of age is always the hardest month. It was for me. Could you arrange for a petsitter? Take a deep breath. This too shall pass!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a just about 9 months old and that is all just normal behavior for that age.
Not every dog is the same, some pups are more of a handful than others. And more walks and more exercise will go a long way to keep the pups happy and from getting into mischief. 
People need to realize that when you make the commitment to a pet, it is for a lifetime and not only when it is convenient and not only for the good times.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

One additional add, at my doggy daycare I can ask that my 2 goldens get pulled for set periods of rest. I had a similar issue with Duke when he was your pups age. He would have diarrhea every evening. I kept taking him to the vet, and the vet concluded it was all the activity and some pups get it. We introduced pumpkin and Metamucil to his diet and that has helped tremendously. He very rarely gets the diarrhea anymore. The ear infections and hot spot could be food allergy related. Duke kept getting ear infections and prepuce infections. The vet kept mentioning food allergies, but I was skeptical. I eventually agreed to try a food trial (partly because I was tired of all the vet bills, but also because I didn't think it could hurt anything). Imagine my surprise when his symptoms started clearing up and he hasn't had an ear infection in over a year. There could be a lot of things coming into play here. I also agree with the others that a tired pup is a well behaved pup.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

I understand where you are at I have a 10 month old puppy hitting the teenage stage. Was great before this would listen and is now in everything. I think it is crazy that this breed is recommended for first time dog owners lol. My husband wanted her and I am left to figure her out and work everything out with her. She hasn't brought me to tears yet like my first teenage dog so I have that going for me. My in laws remind me that this is the hardest stage it will pass and this is the reason so many dogs are abandoned at this age. She has had so many health things pop up making me think she is the most fragile thing I have dealt with. I keep telling myself it will pass and only temporary. We had skin and stomach issues and had to try different kind of foods. As someone mentioned for day care maybe switch how much activity they get while staying. I still have a 8 yr old male that has stomach issues when there are big changes in his life which is often but it is him. This is a great place to vent and it has helped me realize that it will pass and it is just a phase. Lol now I know why I have never seen a teenage golden walking around places they are hiding them away trying to survive. I hope it will get better with time. If you can figure out the stomach and skin issues it will defiantly make one less thing to have to worry about. Hang in there.


----------



## Rileysmomma (Feb 6, 2014)

cgriffin said:


> I have a just about 9 months old and that is all just normal behavior for that age.
> Not every dog is the same, some pups are more of a handful than others. And more walks and more exercise will go a long way to keep the pups happy and from getting into mischief.
> People need to realize that when you make the commitment to a pet, it is for a lifetime and not only when it is convenient and not only for the good times.


Seriously? Did you really just go there? I have found this site to have some terrific info and support. But that's more than a bit off-putting. This is not my first dog, let alone first golden. I get that there are going to be trying times. This is my third golden, in addition to 7 other dogs over the years. I've only had goldens for the past 28 years! I pride myself on having well socialized and well trained dogs...ones that are healthy. This current behaviour is one that I have never experienced...in any dog, let alone my goldens. 
I resent that someone would say that I was going to get rid of a dog because it was an inconvenience!! Nothing could be further from the truth. Here's the thing....my family has a particular lifestyle. We like to go away on occasion...not for long periods, but long enough that boarding a dog is the best solution. And I have never had an issue boarding a dog...other than the dog not liking being away from me, so he just lies there and sulks. But this whole stress diarrhea thing is a doozey! I'm not boarding an animal if this is going to happen. So, we no longer go to see my daughter's plays at college? We no longer travel to visit distant family?
Not to mention that it's hardly fair to have to crate the dog when you leave the room for more than 60 seconds! But, if you don't, he's eating something! Every single time. If he's sleeping when you leave, he wakes up and starts chewing! It's incredible. 
So yeah, I get that he's a teenager. And I get that stuff happens. But, if this is the type dog that is never going to be able to settle into our family, what options do we have? Is it fair to keep a dog crated all the time? By this age my other dogs have been able to sleep out in the open, not in an x-pen. They have been able to be left for an hour or so at a time, without eating the house...or surfing the counters about 3' back from the edge. Am I giving up on this dog? No, I am NOT. I was just looking for a little advice and support. I don't mean to offend anyone here, but to be honest? That comment offended me. Now, my husband may find Riley to be an inconvenience, but I don't. I love this animal and the only place he's going is to doggie heaven when he's really old!!! Really, really old.

As far as his allergies go, he's on salmon and potato...no grain at all. So, we don't think that's the issue. His groin seems to have some kind of rash as well....but it doesn't seem to bother him too much. So, we'll keep up with the ear meds and the salve for his hot spot..as well as med for his itchies! He'll be going back to obedience once I find an appropriate class for him. The old school filled classes with 12+ dogs....and then had other classes going on in other rings in the room! And it's a huge warehouse type metal building, so it was ridiculously noisy in there. I think that a class of 13 or so dogs, early obedience, is too many dogs! But, that's just me...I could be wrong. Not to mention that the class was at 7pm. Too late. So, I'll be looking for something else as soon as his health issues calm down. But hey....the good news is he's pooping just fine now!!! Like a champ.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Can you maybe send something that smells like you when you board the dog it may help feel more secure and less stressed. When I have had to leave my dog with my husband he would end up carrying my shoe around and sleeping next to it. It may help don't know. Even now the new golden puppy keeps sneaking a pair of my pants to sleep on in her kennel don't get it lol. I know some have used the thunder shirts and have had success with it. With this puppy I have had to put her gentle leader on so she will go calm down. We get some crazy weather and don't always get the opportunity to get some exercise and this calms her down and she will go lay down and not get into everything but she doesn't have to be in her crate and not driving me crazy. We also do a long period of sit, down, sit, stand, come, and sit over and over and it tires her out when the weather is bad. As you said most of this has been venting and considering if they are the right fit for your family and life style. I have been feeling this but going to try to stick it out and get through this hump. I hope you will get some advice that will work with your dog and makes it a more pleasurable experience for the whole family.


----------



## Rileysmomma (Feb 6, 2014)

I think that 'stress' may be the wrong word. He loves boarding and daycare....he just never stops once he gets there. I imagine that he gets so riled up, and excited, that his system reacts badly. I have found one place I'm going to look into. It isn't daycare, but boarding with a vet practice as well. The dogs get several play times throughout the day. Otherwise, they are in their own kennel. That may be the answer for Riley. He's smart, ridiculously smart. That may be part of his issue. Add to that the fact that he's a huge mommy's boy (Velcro pup). The vet thinks Riley just doesn't like being alone...so he chews. Geez, one would think he was left alone for hours on end rather than 15 mins or so! Silly dog! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CRS250 (Dec 31, 2012)

Some thoughts I hope you would consider before giving up on your pup:

Health/Diarrhea: good advice from others here, pumpkin, fiber supplement or a diet change may help. However eating things like parts of toys or your couch can contribute to runny stools. My vet suggested an over the counter allergy medication for our pups allergies, runny eyes mostly. I can double check but I believe it was Zyrtec, they cleared up on their own and we never needed to purchase it.

Ways to exercise: Tennis balls dont do it for our pups all that much unless it involves water, they get bored of them very quickly. However the chuckit rubber balls they cannot get enough of, I think the fabric on the tennis ball doesnt taste good to them after it gets dirty. The chuckit balls are expensive, but a racquetball will give you an idea of if this would work. Also i give treats for good retrieves, we work sit/stay,(I throw ball), get it!, back and front sit, drop, then they get a treat. Tougher with two dogs than one, but great for working on stay.

In addition to playing fetch I wake up a half hour early every weekday morning and walk my two pups for 20 minutes. Then my wife and/or I walk them to a fenced park three or four weekday evenings for 30 minutes + 15 minutes off leash time. Weekends they get at least 2 hours of time out of the house, walks, dog park, swimming, etc.. This schedule was something my wife and I worked out because of teenager issues with our older boy, not to the extent you are having them but a tired golden makes for a happy home. Walking with you on leash/heel will also help build their bond with you. It's good for me as well as I'm still recovering from a broken ankle and low impact exercise is great.

Dog sitting: A reasonable price for an overnight stay at your house by a sitter is $45 tops. This is coming from the bay area, where everything is super expensive.

Eating the house: He is at an age where he needs things to chew on. Bones, toys, balls, safe and healthy options that do not include your furniture. Being alone with furniture is a privilege which if he has not earned he should not have.

suggestions: pickle pockets, raw bones, kongs, horse kick balls, frozen toys or treats. himalayan chews. 

Our pups have some combination of the above all the time and it has worked out well for us. Good luck and please don't give up!


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

My first reaction is to make sure he is getting enough exercise and make sure he's got plenty of acceptable chewing options. My girl went through a boat load of rawhides. I've also gotten her antlers and soup bones. I pick up the soup bones at the grocery store and cook them briefly, maybe five minutes. I save the broth and put it in the fridge and then warm a little bit up and put it in her food.

She also really likes the romp-n-chomp triple treat holder (Nylabone Romp 'n Chomp Triple Treat Holder Dog Chew Toy) but instead of the nylabone treats they sell for it, I buy Pupperoni's and really squish them into the treat slots so she has to work to get them out. The more they chew it, the more grooves it gets and the longer it will take them to clean it.

She also likes those thick twisted ropes.

Go to garage sales and buy cheap stuffed animals (without plastic eyes) for them to rip apart. It's a mess but it saves your furniture and valuable things.

Definitely, if you don't give them something to chew, they'll try to find stuff. My girl has never chewed on any walls or furniture. We may just be lucky but we've also pretty much always had something for her to chew on.

p.s. There are things you can give your dog to ease it's anxiety. I would talk to the vet, I'm sure they have something.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Since you've had many dogs this may be a stupid question......when you board him do you send him with his own food or does the place supply it?


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

sdhgolden said:


> He sounds like a teenager who needs more exercise like others have said. The teen stage is where a lot of people question their decision in getting the dog and many dogs are given up at this stage. BUT it's only a phase. It will not be like this forever, trust me! Just hang in there.  Maybe when you board him don't let him play with other dogs while he's there to reduce his stress. The boarding facility can usually give your dog walks and individual play time. The diarrhea sounds like it's from stress/anxiety so avoiding stressful situations would be a good idea for now.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I totally agree with this. There were two really trying stages, the first was teething and the second was the over-enthusiastic teenage phase. My girl is 1 1/2 and pretty great these days. It would be a shame to give up at this point knowing that you're almost through the worst of it.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I /would/ try switching his food if he has some sort of 'rash', ear issues, and hot spots. A pup of 9 months... kind of young for allergies to be showing up. I'd be more inclined to think it is the food. Some dogs don't do well on grain free 'top of the line' foods. Just too much for them. Find something that doesn't have salmon and potato in it. Good luck.


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

Lots of people have given good advice, so I just want to say, instead of playing ball, have you tried frisbee? Zelda _likes_ her ball but she goes absolutely *insane* for her frisbee. For some reason it's just so much more fun to her than a ball. For one, it's rubber and when she gets it, she can shake it and "kill it", then we can play tug with it before I throw it again.

Some dogs also find salmon to be too rich. Maybe try a food that has chicken, and no grain? Just an idea.

As for the diarrhea, he probably IS stressed, but excited too. The mix of two high-intensity emotions like that could definitely cause diarrhea.


----------



## KayBee (Oct 22, 2013)

We had a senior Golden that had diarrhea issues when boarded also. We finally decided to add probiotics to his diet, and amazingly, he no longer had "stress diarrhea" when boarded. Just a thought . . .


----------



## Rileysmomma (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks all. Yes, he takes his own food with him when boarding. He was in Euk Large Breed Puppy, but came off it when the diarrhea hit. He got bland prescription canned then. The vet and I felt that when Riley was done with the bland food was a good time to make the move to the food I wanted him to have going forward. The salmon/potato was a good fit due to its blandness. Could it be this food causing the issues? Possibly. But the vet didn't think so. I may make a move to lamb/rice as that was terrific for my other goldens. 
Riley has a ton if stuff to chew on...antlers, kongs, nylabones, marrow bones (no new ones now obviously!). So that shouldn't be an issue. 
He is on a Zyrtec like med...seems to help with the itchies. 
So, let me ask. Do you all think it might be worthwhile to make a change to rice/lamb? Also, I never used probiotics... Where do I find it, how do I use it? Riley does get canned pumpkin as well as salt free green beans (now that his tummy is better!). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

It seems like you have several issues going on so let's break them down.

Boarding - There are other options besides boarding or a pet sitter coming to your home. There are pet sitters who will take a dog into their own home. Have you contacted your vet to see if they can recommend someone who would do that?

Exercise - How much exercise is he getting? What type of exercise is it? Walking with lots of sniffing is not going to tire out a young dog. At his age I would think a 45 minute - 1 hour long walk at a good pace would help. Have you tried mental exercise to tire him out? That can be just as exhausting as physical exercise.


Allergies and Ear infections can be dealt with meds and diet. It just may take some time to find the right combination.

Have you spoken to his breeder for advice ? If they know their lines then they should be able to assist you with some tips.


----------



## samralf (Aug 11, 2012)

Maybe you could try a digestive enzyme. Harry had runny poos so I started the enzyme and his poos are much better. I use Mercola digestive enzyme. What brand of food are you feeding? Maybe you are just feeding him to much food. I had two Shelties that weighed 35#, they ate the same food and the same amount. One was gaining and one was loosing.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Ear infection, hot spot & digestive issues sound like a possible food sensitivity. What is he eating?

ETA: Sorry, I didn't see the Eukanuba. My Maggie had one ear infection after another her first year. The vet poo-hooed my questions about her possible sensitivity to corn. I took her off all corn....no more ear infections. There were fewer choices back then but she ate a lamb & rice kibble her entire life.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

"Do you all think it might be worthwhile to make a change to rice/lamb?"
I would never have believed the difference that changing to lamb and rice made with my last golden. We rescued Buddy when he was 4 or 5 months old. We have had 4 previous goldens and thought we had an imbecile on our hands. My wife did reach the tears stage a time or two and it was an ear infection trip to the vets that brought up the possibility of a food allergy. We had been feeding him exactly what they had been feeding him before we adopted him so I never gave it a thought.
I switched him to a lamb and rice puppy formula and within days he was a totally different dog. He was a much calmer, happier dog. We never had another ear infection. He did get seasonal allergies in the fall and spring and we treated that with Benadryl for a few days a year. 
Strangely enough, Buddy was the only golden I've ever had that never chewed up anything he wasn't supposed to.


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 18, 2013)

I have a 10 month old Golden and can totally relate to the teenage behavior you are having! No real advice there, I just just trying what others on this forum have suggested. I have increased his exercise, training, and toy/bone selection. It is still very frustrating at times 

I also have a Shepherd who has always had bad digestion issues. I have tried everything with her! The thing that worked for us was switching her to lamb/ rice food and adding a probiotic powder everyday to her food. I use FortiFlora and get it from my vet, but I believe it is sold on Amazon as well. It was amazing the difference these changes made for us. 

Good luck! I hope everything works out for you


----------



## Rileysmomma (Feb 6, 2014)

At the moment he is on 1 cup of Wellness Salmon and Potato kibble with 1/2 can added to that. He might even need a bit more. We'll see. He had no issues on the Euk Large Breed Puppy...I just don't want any corn in his food, and not so crazy about chicken either. When I went looking for an alternative, after the diarrhea issues, I thought that perhaps the Lamb and Rice might not be a good idea..lamb can be rich. So, went with the simplest thing I could find, in a brand that I like.
My other goldens were on Wellness Lamb and Rice..and you're right...no ear issues, very few hot spots and behaviour was a lot better! I hate corn. But, he isn't getting any of that in his current food! When my dogs start putting on that dread winter weight, I would switch to Wellness Rice and Lamb..worked like a charm.
So, there's no diarrhea now...that issue was solved. I think the antibiotics he was on made the diarrhea last longer than it should have, but I finished out the time...and within 2 days his poop was fine!!! Go figure. 
So, we're going to up his exercise....we can use a bit more as well!!! I think I'll start switching him to the lamb and rice and see how that goes. As far as the boarding goes, I'll check with the vets and see what they say. But I think I will also check out the vet practice/boarding facility as well. My vet gave it very high marks for boarding. 
Thanks everyone.....my head is a bit clearer now and I can see a light at the end of the tunnel!!!


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

That sounds like a lot of canned food. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think can food is a bit richer than dry because it's greater amount of calories in a smaller amount of food? Zelda, at 6 months, gets 3-4 cups of food with approx 4 tablespoons can a day.


----------



## asntheo (Jul 29, 2014)

Our pup also has stomach issues. We went for BB large breed to Zignature lamb and rice. Still issues. If he is good on the prescption food, look at those ingredients and match the protein. Ours food has chicken and he is fine with that. Might want to find a more bland food with the same protein. At the moment it is working over here


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Rileysmomma said:


> At the moment he is on 1 cup of Wellness Salmon and Potato kibble with 1/2 can added to that. He might even need a bit more. We'll see.* He had no issues on the Euk Large Breed Puppy...I just don't want any corn in his food, and not so crazy about chicken either. *When I went looking for an alternative, after the diarrhea issues, I thought that perhaps the Lamb and Rice might not be a good idea..lamb can be rich. So, went with the simplest thing I could find, in a brand that I like.
> My other goldens were on Wellness Lamb and Rice..and you're right...no ear issues, very few hot spots and behaviour was a lot better! I hate corn. But, he isn't getting any of that in his current food! When my dogs start putting on that dread winter weight, I would switch to Wellness Rice and Lamb..worked like a charm.
> So, there's no diarrhea now...that issue was solved. I think the antibiotics he was on made the diarrhea last longer than it should have, but I finished out the time...and within 2 days his poop was fine!!! Go figure.
> So, we're going to up his exercise....we can use a bit more as well!!! I think I'll start switching him to the lamb and rice and see how that goes. As far as the boarding goes, I'll check with the vets and see what they say. But I think I will also check out the vet practice/boarding facility as well. My vet gave it very high marks for boarding.
> Thanks everyone.....my head is a bit clearer now and I can see a light at the end of the tunnel!!!


But if he was doing well on it, why switch? There is no hard and fast rule about what makes the best food - be it chicken, fish, lamb, corn, no corn, no grain, etc etc etc. The best food is always the food your dog thrives on. There is nothing wrong with Eukanuba. Just food for thought (no pun intended).

PS You can ask your vet about a probiotic. That's where I got Shala's (she was on FortiFlora for just about a year).


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Regarding probiotics - here's the one I use DOGZYMES Probiotic Max 1 lb » Natures Farmacy Inc.

I've been really happy with it and it lasts a long time. I know others have had good success with Purina Forti-Flora. 

Hang in there, and my best advice is try not to compare Riley to your other dogs. They are all different, learn at different rates and have different quirks in their personalities. 

My aunt has a 15 month old boy from a good breeder who has been quite the challenge (she's had something like 10 goldens, including puppies raised for the seeing eye). She has stuck with him, visited a behaviorist, made some changes in her training approach, and now he's finally coming along  

I am betting that Riley is either brilliant or has some sort of separation anxiety, or maybe a combination. Think gifted einstein kid who can't function in a normal classroom. A couple of private training classes with a good trainer who could teach you some fun games to play with him would probably be really beneficial. Good luck!


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

The teenage stage for some pups is SO trying, and it's tough to maintain your sanity. Wakefield, now almost 4, was my "pup from hell". He's my fourth male golden and I couldn't believe some of the things he did. He was leash reactive, ate the sheetrock and the paint on the door casing in the kitchen, forgot all of his manners (which are somewhat lacking anyway) during the teenage phase. He was so leash reactive that it was hard to walk him for the longest time and, as a result, he didn't get enough exercise. This too will pass with Riley, I'm sure. I learned the hard way that MY dog needs more consistency than the three before him and I'm finally reaping the rewards. Hang in there.....


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

drop the can food and increase the dry.....just my opinion....


----------



## Rileysmomma (Feb 6, 2014)

The biggest reason fir the canned being added to his food is that he literally inhales kibble. Then, it comes back up at times. I've never fed my dogs canned....much prefer kibble. So hopefully I can wean him off the canned, or just add a very small amount, going forward. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Boomer was a gulper extraordinaire and he'd swallow down a bunch of air with it. The air would eventually find its way out the other end...on a bad day, my boy could clear a room.

This bowl slowed him way down and it solved his "emission" problem:

Amazon.com : ProSelect Plastic Slow Feeder Dog Bowl, Large, Black : Pet Bowls : Pet Supplies


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Rileysmomma said:


> The biggest reason fir the canned being added to his food is that he literally inhales kibble. Then, it comes back up at times. I've never fed my dogs canned....much prefer kibble. So hopefully I can wean him off the canned, or just add a very small amount, going forward.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Have you tried putting water in his bowl instead of the canned food? Our pup threw up the first time we fed him out of a bowl (previously it had been all hand feeding and the Wobbler). We put enough water in the bowl for all the kibble to float and it slowed him right down and he hasn't thrown up since. Our guy is just shy of five months and on the tail end of the teething crazies... Not exactly looking forward to the eight month crazies... :uhoh:


----------



## cmf0905 (Mar 16, 2014)

My golden is 14 mos. old and at about 9 mos . I was at my wits end. Gus liked to nip relentlessly in order to get us to play! Consistent correction over months has changed the behavior. Ear infections, diarrhea....could they be related to the swimming. We summer at the beach and my dogs have always been in the water every day of summer. I battled ear infections, hot spots and diarrhea (as they swallow salt water). Another thought, could the boarding place be giving your pup a different food and that's why he got diarrhea? Teenage pups are hard, they need a lot of exercise and consistency....not always easy to do. I think you'll be happy in a few more months when he learns not to chew. I provide a lot of nylabones and redirection. Good luck.


----------



## Rileysmomma (Feb 6, 2014)

Sweet Girl said:


> But if he was doing well on it, why switch? There is no hard and fast rule about what makes the best food - be it chicken, fish, lamb, corn, no corn, no grain, etc etc etc. The best food is always the food your dog thrives on. There is nothing wrong with Eukanuba. Just food for thought (no pun intended).
> 
> PS You can ask your vet about a probiotic. That's where I got Shala's (she was on FortiFlora for just about a year).


That's the problem...I'm not sure he is. The ear and hotspot issue have started since he started the food. So, I'm not sure if it's the food or not. The vet felt it would be more widely evident if it was the food. But, vets have been wrong before!



Noreaster said:


> Boomer was a gulper extraordinaire and he'd swallow down a bunch of air with it. The air would eventually find its way out the other end...on a bad day, my boy could clear a room.
> 
> This bowl slowed him way down and it solved his "emission" problem:
> 
> Amazon.com : ProSelect Plastic Slow Feeder Dog Bowl, Large, Black : Pet Bowls : Pet Supplies


We have a big Kong bowl...that helped, except he started eating the bowl!! May go back to it.

Yes, we have added water to his food, and that helped a bit. I'm going to start weaning him off the canned soon.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

If he doesn't like chasing a ball, you might consider trying a Chase it 
http://www.amazon.com/KONG-Chase-It-Squeaking-Assorted-Characters/dp/B00AEJANCW

It's a great way to let a puppy wear off energy by letting them chase this "squirrel" on a stick. It doesn't take very long with this to wear out a puppy completely.


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

If he inhales the food put a ball in the center of the bowl. It will slow him down some.


----------



## Rileysmomma (Feb 6, 2014)

The continuing saga......so he's been out walking more than usual. Really tuckered him out. But, now he's gotten pimple type sores in his groin area! The vet has been called. Will this never end?? :doh:


----------



## Rileysmomma (Feb 6, 2014)

Update in case anyone is interested. Went to the vet yesterday. He just looked at me and said 'What? What now?' Told him to flip Riley over....he did. His response? 'This wasn't here last week!!!!' Yeah, I know. He shaved the whole groin area down a lot...poor dog. He wants the air in there. Says it is definitely a contact allergy reaction since it's in the area that is touching the ground when he lies down in that golden split chicken mode. But...we can't figure out what it is! Nothing new, no new surfaces, no new area for walking. The hot spot on his back is pretty much healed, his ear is getting much better. So...I opted for the expensive antibiotic shot vs oral meds. This way his GI track won't go into overdrive! So, that's done. I now have antibacterial/antifungal wash to bath him in twice a week. I have a spray to use if the putules don't heal quickly enough. And a wash to use topically if there is any ooziness. And his antihistimines. The vet just looked at me and said..'Don't toss anything away when this gets better....I think you're going to be going the maintainence route!' We are hoping it's seasonal, otherwise, if November comes and this is still going on, an allergist/dermatologist is going to have to come in.....kaching, kaching. Good thing I got pet insurance this time around. 
I have contacted Rose and Betsy, his breeders, to see if there are any familial issues with allergies. They said no, and can't figure out what it could be, but are thinking on it. So....fingers crossed my poor guy can beat this. He's so happy all the time...I want him to be healthy as well!
He's on Wellness Salmon and Potato...I asked the vet, again, if it could be the food. He really doesn't think so...says it would be all over his body, not just in specific areas like this...and that these ingredients are just what he needs.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Rileysmomma said:


> Update in case anyone is interested. Went to the vet yesterday. He just looked at me and said 'What? What now?' Told him to flip Riley over....he did. His response? 'This wasn't here last week!!!!' Yeah, I know. He shaved the whole groin area down a lot...poor dog. He wants the air in there. Says it is definitely a contact allergy reaction since it's in the area that is touching the ground when he lies down in that golden split chicken mode. But...we can't figure out what it is! Nothing new, no new surfaces, no new area for walking. The hot spot on his back is pretty much healed, his ear is getting much better. So...I opted for the expensive antibiotic shot vs oral meds. This way his GI track won't go into overdrive! So, that's done. I now have antibacterial/antifungal wash to bath him in twice a week. I have a spray to use if the putules don't heal quickly enough. And a wash to use topically if there is any ooziness. And his antihistimines. The vet just looked at me and said..'Don't toss anything away when this gets better....I think you're going to be going the maintainence route!' We are hoping it's seasonal, otherwise, if November comes and this is still going on, an allergist/dermatologist is going to have to come in.....kaching, kaching. Good thing I got pet insurance this time around.
> I have contacted Rose and Betsy, his breeders, to see if there are any familial issues with allergies. They said no, and can't figure out what it could be, but are thinking on it. So....fingers crossed my poor guy can beat this. He's so happy all the time...I want him to be healthy as well!
> He's on Wellness Salmon and Potato...I asked the vet, again, if it could be the food. He really doesn't think so...says it would be all over his body, not just in specific areas like this...and that these ingredients are just what he needs.


I got no advice but it sounds like you sure could use a good dose of sparklies, so I'm just sendin some your way.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

I hope you are able to figure out what he's allergic to and I hope all of his health issues slow down soon so you can just enjoy the teen stage!  


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rileysmomma (Feb 6, 2014)

I talked to Kathy and Rose, his breeders today. They seem to feel that all this allergy stuff started with the boarding back over July 4th weekend...they could be right. 
Let's see...

July 2 goes to kennel, no issues whatsoever.
July 6 comes home with diarrhea
July 10 goes to vet due to continuing diarrhea
gets Metronidazole and Proviable, with Purina EN
July 19 gets Amoxicillin
stays on Amoxicillin until July 29
July 31...no more diarrhea! Start him on low res canned food

Aug 1..start mixing Wellness Salmon and Potato with low res food. No skin or ear 
issues
Aug 5 fully on Wellness
Aug 7 goes for grooming. Left ear is a bit mucky and there is a small hot spot about 3'' from base of his tail.
Aug 8 goes to vet. Ear is now fully infected, and the hot spot is oozing, with some hair loss in his armpits, front legs. Give me salve for the hot spot, ointment for his ear, with an ear wash to do at days 5 and 10.
Aug 10 notice pustules in his groin area
Aug 13 call vet again! Groin is getting worse. He sees Riley...says it looks like contact allergies. He gets a 'shot' of antibiotics (that way it won't upset his GI tract!), shampoo for every three days (antibacterial and antifungal), topical spray for twice a day on groin. But hey...his ear and hot spot are better!!!

So.....there it is. Good thing I have pet insurance. Just have to submit it now!!!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

regarding the pet insurance.....when i filed that did not include any preexisting illnesses...just an FYI


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Try getting him completely off of potatoes . My sister's dog had the exact same symptoms as did a customer's dog, and feeding a potato free food did the trick for both of them. 

My sister put her dog on Orijen and my customer is using Canine Caviar. Both great foods. Worth a shot...


----------



## Rileysmomma (Feb 6, 2014)

murphy1 said:


> regarding the pet insurance.....when i filed that did not include any preexisting illnesses...just an FYI


I've had the pet insurance so it shouldn't be considered pre-x. I know I'll have that 'deductible' but after that, it should be covered.



kwhit said:


> Try getting him completely off of potatoes . My sister's dog had the exact same symptoms as did a customer's dog, and feeding a potato free food did the trick for both of them.
> 
> My sister put her dog on Orijen and my customer is using Canine Caviar. Both great foods. Worth a shot...


You're the second person to tell me that. I think it's worth a shot. Will start that tonight! Going with Lamb and Barley. Anyone think the barley will be an issue?


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

A couple of things pop into my head. You mention he went to the groomer. What shampoos and conditioners are they using? What are they using to clean their crates? Are you using anything new on your floors when you clean them? Are you using anything on your lawn? Since it's his groin area I would start thinking about what that area of his body comes into contact with?

When you spoke to Rose and Kathy did you ask if the sire has any allergies ?


----------



## Rileysmomma (Feb 6, 2014)

aussieresc said:


> A couple of things pop into my head. You mention he went to the groomer. What shampoos and conditioners are they using? What are they using to clean their crates? Are you using anything new on your floors when you clean them? Are you using anything on your lawn? Since it's his groin area I would start thinking about what that area of his body comes into contact with?
> 
> When you spoke to Rose and Kathy did you ask if the sire has any allergies ?


That's what the vet thinks as well. But, nothing has changed. Riley's ear was already bad and he had the hot spot on his back when he went to the groomer. She told me that she was going to use a nice gentle oatmeal bath so as to not aggravate anything. I can't think of one thing that's changed recently! This all started with the boarding diarrhea...he had a terrific coat prior to that. Even when he had the diarrhea, his coat/skin was fine. Nothing new has happened. When we fertilize the lawn, it gets soaked in, or we wait until we know it's going to rain before we do it. He's on a leash, of some sort, whenever he's out, so we know what he's been around.
I did ask Rose and Kathy. They said no issues in the line anywhere! They were perplexed as well.
His ear is almost back to normal. The big hot spot on his back is nicely healing and there is a smaller one close to it that is doing good now as well. His groin looks a ton better! I have a topical spray for it...gets that twice a day. I also spray the hot spot with it as well. He got a bath with the anti-fungal/anti-bacterial shampoo today. We'll see how that turns out.
Tonight, I'm going to start changing his food over. Going with a lamb and barley. All my other goldens did wonderfully on lamb and rice, but you can't find that anywhere anymore, so it looks like it will be lamb and barley. Fingers crossed. The salmon/potato change just seemed to coincide with the skin issues....it could have been a coincidence, but perhaps not.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Rileysmomma said:


> Tonight, I'm going to start changing his food over. Going with a lamb and barley. All my other goldens did wonderfully on lamb and rice, but you can't find that anywhere anymore, so it looks like it will be lamb and barley. Fingers crossed. The salmon/potato change just seemed to coincide with the skin issues....it could have been a coincidence, but perhaps not.


I think that's a great choice. I'm betting that you'll see an improvement soon. Make sure you check any treats you give him, too.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> Boomer was a gulper extraordinaire and he'd swallow down a bunch of air with it. The air would eventually find its way out the other end...on a bad day, my boy could clear a room.
> 
> This bowl slowed him way down and it solved his "emission" problem:
> 
> Amazon.com : ProSelect Plastic Slow Feeder Dog Bowl, Large, Black : Pet Bowls : Pet Supplies


*Another, less expensive option is to put a rubber ball in his bowl with his food, this also slows the 'grub hounds' down...*
*Also check Angies List for boarding options and/or house sitters..*


----------



## Rileysmomma (Feb 6, 2014)

kwhit said:


> I think that's a great choice. I'm betting that you'll see an improvement soon. Make sure you check any treats you give him, too.


No treats for Riley!! No way, no how! He gets ice cubes...that's it!



goldlover68 said:


> *Another, less expensive option is to put a rubber ball in his bowl with his food, this also slows the 'grub hounds' down...*
> *Also check Angies List for boarding options and/or house sitters..*


We have the Kong bowl....it looks like a big ole Kong in the center. Kind of the same thing as putting a rock in there. But Riley would probably try to eat the rock!!!! That bowl really helps. It's hard to get it really clean if using canned food though...so, until he is off the canned, he can't use it.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Another way to slow down a fast eater is to put the kibble on a cookie sheet. You can also use a cup cake pan. Both methods work really well.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

My housesitter charges $50 a night, lives in my house, and takes care of 5 dogs and 10 cats. There are people out there willing to do it, but finding them is the challenge.


----------



## Bozema (Nov 23, 2009)

Every golden I've ever had has had issues with the runs on Wellness. I no longer even try with it. Not saying that's everyone's experience, but it has been mine. What seems to be working for us at the moment Blue Basics for Sensitive Stomach - Turkey and Potato. Not so much for 11-month old golden Boo, but for our 8-year old golden/GSD mix who tends to have a touchy stomach. Rather than using canned food, I mix in canned pumpkin to moisten up the food. Sometimes I throw in some scrambled eggs or ground beef if I happen to be cooking it. Sometimes I'll throw in full-fat cottage cheese. No food problems going on with this arrangement. I'm not a canned food fan, unless a dog is underweight.

As I said, Boo is 11 months old and I literally cannot wear this pup out. We walk 4 miles nearly every day, have long running play sessions a couple days during the week and constant play with our other dog. I've had several Goldens before, including puppies, and Boo is making a monkey out of me with his constant mischief. I've had pups that learned their commands right away, crate-trained like a breeze and were housebroken in no time flat and never chewed anything but their toys. Boo is not those dogs. He has minimal impulse control (we are working on it) and yet did well in class and passed his CGC no problem (HA)! I had a brief hospitalization this past week (all is well now) and I couldn't walk him for a few days. He was driving my husband nuts (hello, welcome to my world Hon). Thankfully, we were able to arrange a couple of play dates for him and wind him down a notch. We've also had a couple sock eating incidents with him that landed him at the vet to induce vomiting. Socks are now carefully protected around here. I wish I had his energy. And yet I'm seeing a shift. Jokingly, I said at 9 months he was 100% naughty and now we're down to 90% naughty. It is getting better, but obviously not overnight. So tell you're husband it's a phase (it is), put on your walking shoes and get him out every chance you get, get him back in class and ride the tide. This too shall pass.


----------

